# New World with bigger tires...



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I sold my Lynskey Cooper over the winter because I could only get a "small" 25mm tire. Lynskey makes a great bike but my area roads are getting rougher. Purchased a Gunnar Crosshairs frameset and switched over my components. 

The Crosshairs is a cyclocross bike but I find it more like a rugged road bike. 

I tried Canti brakes but didn't like them so I switched over to Tektro Rx5 mini V brakes and they feel more like calipers and actually stop you. 

Weather here in Ohio was great last week with 80's and low humidity/dew point. Went out on my normal 28 mile loop but thanks to running 32mm tires I could take a "forced" detour that allowed some great scenery. I probably could have got around the closed road but thought I would try out my "theory" with bigger tires.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

Some beautiful scenery here.
I would never buy a bike that couldn't take bigger tires.
There's no penalty, you can still run the skinniest tires.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice, but we need more bike porn


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Here is a pic before putting on my 32mm tires and changing to V-brake.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

The color is battleship gray and looks dull in picture but in person the sun really lights it up. This picture picks up some of the color.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful bike! Nice job!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice looking Gunnar. My sweet spot for tire widths is 25-28 mm. The roads are good enough around here that I don't get any benefit from running tires larger than that. I made a similar switch in early spring, swapping the components off my Merckx Corsa to a new Salsa Casseroll. My Merckx could only take 25 mm tires and had no room for fenders, so it was only good for commuting when I was pretty certain it wouldn't rain. For my route, fenders are more important that super-wide tires.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I narrowed my choices to the Crosshairs, Salsa Vaya and the Casseroll. I considered the Milwaukee Bicycle Co geared bike but waited too late in the spring to really consider due to wait time. 

The Vaya was going to take 135mm rear spacing which meant new wheelset plus the disc brakes. I was getting ready to purchase the Casseroll once I accepted the canti brakes but stumbled upon the Gunnar for a price not much more than the Casseroll.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Grey/red*

The red grey combo at the head tube loks really sharp.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

You might consider Rivendell Jack Brown tires for that bike. The greens are lighter and ride very nicely. All my "road" bikes have big tire clearance. Other tires to consider are Panaracer T-Serves and the multitude of Schwalbe tires--Marathons, Marathon Supremes, Duremes, etc. 

Being willing to venture down dirt roads opens up a whole new world for you. I got my Surly CC five years ago and it just opened things up for me. I wouldn't ride a tire smaller than 32mm nowadays.

Rivendell has a good selection of larger tires: http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/tires_tubes_pumps_patches?a=1&page=all


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gcrosshairs said:


> Here is a pic before putting on my 32mm tires and changing to V-brake.



Nice and Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice Ride, pics, post


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

dfltroll said:


> You might consider Rivendell Jack Brown tires for that bike. The greens are lighter and ride very nicely. All my "road" bikes have big tire clearance. Other tires to consider are Panaracer T-Serves and the multitude of Schwalbe tires--Marathons, Marathon Supremes, Duremes, etc.
> 
> Being willing to venture down dirt roads opens up a whole new world for you. I got my Surly CC five years ago and it just opened things up for me. I wouldn't ride a tire smaller than 32mm nowadays.
> 
> Rivendell has a good selection of larger tires: http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/tires_tubes_pumps_patches?a=1&page=all


I've heard good reviews on the Riv's. My bike fund was running low with switching framesets, brakes, cables and mis stuff. Plan on next year.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice paint job, but personally, for an advantage in being seen by motorists, I prefer a color that contrasts with and stands out from the road, especially at night.


----------

